# Russian Minister Confirms Military Exercises with Pakistan



## Spy Master

*According to ARY Russia again confirms that Russia-Pakistan Joint Military Exercise will kick start from 24th of September.*













_*A big SLAP on Indian Media...Lol Supa Powa...!*_

Reactions: Like Like:
47


----------



## Mrc

OMG.... how dare they... this in face of super power....

let indian army attack Moscow as well while its bombing Muzaffarabad....

Russians will learn a lesson in next 24 hours... pakstan will disintegrate in 12....

jai hind

and most interesting thing is that only Pakistanis on PDF know there is a threat of war....

none of Pakistani channels are giving any coverage to indian threats... they are busy covering PTI jalsa and chichawatni election....

that's how seriously they are been taken

Reactions: Like Like:
39


----------



## Menace2Society

Indian media is beyond amateur. I can even smell their BS from here  They are fooling nobody.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Wait for non-Indian/Pakistani sources to confirm.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AsianLion

This is a biggest sandal on the face of India - but I reckon pakistan and russia should put the exercises at a later date.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Do we have any other source, other than Pakistani? If you guys find one international, specially Russian, that will be a big slap on Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

Of course they do

What actual actionable evidence have the idiots in india actually presented?

No country including Russia can run their foreign policy on the randi rona and jingoism of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HttpError

Now visit this thread 

https://defence.pk/threads/russia-calls-off-joint-military-drills-with-pakistan.450173/

and do this

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Super Falcon

This is serious slap to modi external affair strategy Indian war jumping like clowns but end result what it matters

India dont waste any opportunity to isolate Pakistan but they did their best Russia has no impact of indian pressure

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

Well I have to say the cow defecation that the indians were getting high on by posting indian sources that exercise is cancelled has proven to be a heap of cow dung!! 

Indian source =

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Serious Carrey

Some Indian members are celebrating because Russia has called off military exercise. Pakistan members are celebrating because Russia is going ahead with military exercise. But other than Indian/Pakistani sources, there is no news from other sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Ind4Ever

Spy Master said:


> *According to ARY Russia again confirms that Russia-Pakistan Joint Military Exercise will kick start from 24th of September.*
> 
> View attachment 335957
> View attachment 335958
> View attachment 335959
> 
> 
> _*A big SLAP on Indian Media...Lol Supa Powa...!*_


Why slap to Indian media? Venue has been changed from Azad Kashmir I guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spy Master

Ind4Ever said:


> Why slap to Indian media? Venue has been changed from Azad Kashmir I guess


Lol...this lame argument was already countered in other thread...Exercises were never to be held in Azad Kashmir...Its in GB...!

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Major Sam

Spy Master said:


> Lol...this lame argument was already countered in other thread...Exercises were never to be held in Azad Kashmir...Its in GB...!



But according to them GB is also part of Maha Bharat.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ind4Ever

Spy Master said:


> Lol...this lame argument was already countered in other thread...Exercises were never to be held in Azad Kashmir...Its in GB...!


Ok... Let's wait for Russian source. Lots of flame biats in broth our countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mir Shahzain

Mrc said:


> OMG.... how dare they... this in face of super power....
> 
> let indian army attack Moscow as well while its bombing Muzaffarabad....
> 
> Russians will learn a lesson in next 24 hours... pakstan will disintegrate in 12....
> 
> jai hind
> 
> and most interesting thing is that only Pakistanis on PDF know there is a threat of war....
> 
> none of Pakistani channels are giving any coverage to indian threats... they are busy covering PTI jalsa and chichawatni election....
> 
> that's how seriously they are been taken



Indian Behaves Like " Masi Phaphay Kutni"

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## iby32

These military drills were schdule to take place in chirat which is KPK which is not disputed teritorry with randia so no point of crying i think pak should call joint excersize of turkey egypt saudi arabia china indonesia and srilanka along the indian border

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ind4Ever said:


> Why slap to Indian media? Venue has been changed from Azad Kashmir I guess


The ex (if army SF) would be held in KPK & GB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ind4Ever

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The ex (if army SF) would be held in KPK & GB.


I think the problem is u call Azad Kashmir and GB as separate province. But in India we claim it as J&K parts under Pakistan. Venue could be shifted out of GB then. I guess. Let's wait for Russian source

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nangyale

Ind4Ever said:


> Ok... Let's wait for Russian source. Lots of flame biats in broth our countries


I don't think there will be any Russian sources before the actual commencement of the exercises. They won't be replying and putting forward statements just because India a drama.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

Spy Master said:


> *According to ARY Russia again confirms that Russia-Pakistan Joint Military Exercise will kick start from 24th of September.*
> 
> View attachment 335957
> View attachment 335958
> View attachment 335959
> 
> 
> _*A big SLAP on Indian Media...Lol Supa Powa...!*_



@4GTejasBVR, sorry mate, your bluff called out loud


----------



## The Sandman

Dazzler said:


> @4GTejasBVR, sorry mate, your bluff called out loud


Mods banned our Arnab goswami  @django

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dazzler

The Sandman said:


> Mods banned our Arnab goswami  @django



Mod did a good thing, poor kid needed a break.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Dazzler said:


> Mod did a good thing, poor kid needed a break.


Yea i agree they actually helped him high blood pressure isn't good for him.


----------



## django

The Sandman said:


> Mods banned our Arnab goswami  @django


Thank God for that.kudos and kudos to the relevant mod.


----------



## AsianLion

Russian defence ministry has released a statement that the exercise will happen as scheduled.


Buhahahahahaha, India and India media. buhahahaahaha....fck off...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paki_rambo

zephyr3096 said:


> Some Indian members are celebrating because Russia has called off military exercise. Pakistan members are celebrating because Russia is going ahead with military exercise. But other than Indian/Pakistani sources, there is no news from other sources.



since everything is going according to plan and war game is bound to happen there is no need to clarify anything 
Its just Indian media making unnecessary noise and no one is paying attention to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ind4Ever said:


> I think the problem is u call Azad Kashmir and GB as separate province. But in India we claim it as J&K parts under Pakistan. Venue could be shifted out of GB then. I guess. Let's wait for Russian source



Nope it can't be .

In GB .. Near Astore... Town of Rattu we have High Altitude Mountain Warfare School... Which is where all guest SFs train.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Ind4Ever said:


> I think the problem is u call Azad Kashmir and GB as separate province. But in India we claim it as J&K parts under Pakistan. Venue could be shifted out of GB then. I guess. Let's wait for Russian source


If Russia says nothing, the exercises are likely to go ahead. A cancellation would be big news, and they'd be forced to publicly comment about it.

Personally, I don't think the exercises are cancelled.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## graphican

Indian media is one big pile of Cow Dung! 24 is not far, we'll see it happen soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somebozo

PakSword said:


> Do we have any other source, other than Pakistani? If you guys find one international, specially Russian, that will be a big slap on Indians.



there is no Russian source denying any cancellation of exercises with Pakistan either...to Indians were being liar as usual...

I have run a search on RT and Sputnik and there are least bothered even about the Uri attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sankpal

Pakistani News?????????????????????

Russian News link please..............................................As Pakistani friends was asking from 

Exercise will be held not in disputed area means J&K (included gilgit baltistan)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chauvinist

Face-Palm to Modi.. The blood of 17 "Jawans" which he and Doval reared to isolate Pakistan goes in vain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xyxmt

This is what I said in the other fart smelling thread Indians started about cancelled excercise, where will the put their face on 24th



Sankpal said:


> Pakistani News?????????????????????
> 
> Russian News link please..............................................As Pakistani friends was asking from
> 
> Exercise will be held not in disputed area means J&K (included gilgit baltistan)



Russian news link for cancelling these exercises??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sankpal

xyxmt said:


> This is what I said in the other fart smelling thread Indians started about cancelled excercise, where will the put their face on 24th
> 
> 
> 
> Russian news link for cancelling these exercises??



http://thevillagessuntimes.com/2016/09/20/uri-attack-effect-russian-federation-calls-off-military/

India has blamed Pakistan for the ghastly attack on a military base in Jammu and Kashmir's Uri on Sunday that killed 18 soldiers. Indian army military operations head Lieutenant-General Ranbir Singh said there was evidence the attackers were members of an Islamist militant group in Pakistan. Top brass of the Government is convinced that India has to launch a calibrated, multi-layered and strategic response and expose Pakistan in global forums like the United Nations, whose General Assembly is in session, official sources said. Army battalions along the LoC as well as forward IAF airbases on the western front have in any case been put on "full alert" to take care of any contingency, government sources said. Of a total of 110 terrorists killed during various operations this year, 31 were killed while they were attempting to cross the LoC, he added. "The Army is trying to establish the identities of the terrorists of Jaish-e-Muhammed (JeM) who were killed in the attack". Goswami disclosed that the fighters first attacked a frontline base close to the border known as the Line of Control before moving on to the headquarters. Geneva, In wake of the cross-border terror attack from Pakistan on the Uri army base in Jammu and Kashmir that left 18 Indian soldiers dead, India on Monday said that a policy of zero tolerance to terrorism is an worldwide obligation. The incident has drawn a strong reaction from across the Indian social and political spectrum, with many wanting India to retaliate and take action. A swift, surgical strike on terror camps in Azad Kashmir (Azad Kashmir) was among the options that figured in the speculation, but experts also cautioned against consequences and damages that an escalation could pose if it goes out of hand. India accuses Pakistan of training the militants in its territory, then helping them to infiltrate into the Indian side. The JKNPP leader said Pakistan's "notoriety" had now assumed "alarming proportions" as Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif had on the eve of Eid announced "to continue its support to secessionists and other disruptive forces in Kashmir". It also stated that given this state of affairs, Pakistan would be "well-advised to focus its energies on setting its own house in order and acting against the perpetrators of terrorist attacks on its neighbours instead of ritually raking up alleged human rights violations elsewhere". TheVillagesSuntimes http://thevillagessuntimes.com/2016/09/20/uri-attack-effect-russian-federation-calls-off-military/


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Sankpal said:


> http://thevillagessuntimes.com/2016/09/20/uri-attack-effect-russian-federation-calls-off-military/
> 
> India has blamed Pakistan for the ghastly attack on a military base in Jammu and Kashmir's Uri on Sunday that killed 18 soldiers. Indian army military operations head Lieutenant-General Ranbir Singh said there was evidence the attackers were members of an Islamist militant group in Pakistan. Top brass of the Government is convinced that India has to launch a calibrated, multi-layered and strategic response and expose Pakistan in global forums like the United Nations, whose General Assembly is in session, official sources said. Army battalions along the LoC as well as forward IAF airbases on the western front have in any case been put on "full alert" to take care of any contingency, government sources said. Of a total of 110 terrorists killed during various operations this year, 31 were killed while they were attempting to cross the LoC, he added. "The Army is trying to establish the identities of the terrorists of Jaish-e-Muhammed (JeM) who were killed in the attack". Goswami disclosed that the fighters first attacked a frontline base close to the border known as the Line of Control before moving on to the headquarters. Geneva, In wake of the cross-border terror attack from Pakistan on the Uri army base in Jammu and Kashmir that left 18 Indian soldiers dead, India on Monday said that a policy of zero tolerance to terrorism is an worldwide obligation. The incident has drawn a strong reaction from across the Indian social and political spectrum, with many wanting India to retaliate and take action. A swift, surgical strike on terror camps in Azad Kashmir (Azad Kashmir) was among the options that figured in the speculation, but experts also cautioned against consequences and damages that an escalation could pose if it goes out of hand. India accuses Pakistan of training the militants in its territory, then helping them to infiltrate into the Indian side. The JKNPP leader said Pakistan's "notoriety" had now assumed "alarming proportions" as Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif had on the eve of Eid announced "to continue its support to secessionists and other disruptive forces in Kashmir". It also stated that given this state of affairs, Pakistan would be "well-advised to focus its energies on setting its own house in order and acting against the perpetrators of terrorist attacks on its neighbours instead of ritually raking up alleged human rights violations elsewhere". TheVillagesSuntimes http://thevillagessuntimes.com/2016/09/20/uri-attack-effect-russian-federation-calls-off-military/


That is not a Russian news source.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sankpal

xyxmt said:


> This is what I said in the other fart smelling thread Indians started about cancelled excercise, where will the put their face on 24th
> 
> 
> 
> Russian news link for cancelling these exercises??



NOt Sure but i Thinks It's american

http://thevillagessuntimes.com/2016/09/20/uri-attack-effect-russian-federation-calls-off-military/

India has blamed Pakistan for the ghastly attack on a military base in Jammu and Kashmir's Uri on Sunday that killed 18 soldiers. Indian army military operations head Lieutenant-General Ranbir Singh said there was evidence the attackers were members of an Islamist militant group in Pakistan. Top brass of the Government is convinced that India has to launch a calibrated, multi-layered and strategic response and expose Pakistan in global forums like the United Nations, whose General Assembly is in session, official sources said. Army battalions along the LoC as well as forward IAF airbases on the western front have in any case been put on "full alert" to take care of any contingency, government sources said. Of a total of 110 terrorists killed during various operations this year, 31 were killed while they were attempting to cross the LoC, he added. "The Army is trying to establish the identities of the terrorists of Jaish-e-Muhammed (JeM) who were killed in the attack". Goswami disclosed that the fighters first attacked a frontline base close to the border known as the Line of Control before moving on to the headquarters. Geneva, In wake of the cross-border terror attack from Pakistan on the Uri army base in Jammu and Kashmir that left 18 Indian soldiers dead, India on Monday said that a policy of zero tolerance to terrorism is an worldwide obligation. The incident has drawn a strong reaction from across the Indian social and political spectrum, with many wanting India to retaliate and take action. A swift, surgical strike on terror camps in Azad Kashmir (Azad Kashmir) was among the options that figured in the speculation, but experts also cautioned against consequences and damages that an escalation could pose if it goes out of hand. India accuses Pakistan of training the militants in its territory, then helping them to infiltrate into the Indian side. The JKNPP leader said Pakistan's "notoriety" had now assumed "alarming proportions" as Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif had on the eve of Eid announced "to continue its support to secessionists and other disruptive forces in Kashmir". It also stated that given this state of affairs, Pakistan would be "well-advised to focus its energies on setting its own house in order and acting against the perpetrators of terrorist attacks on its neighbours instead of ritually raking up alleged human rights violations elsewhere". TheVillagesSuntimeshttp://thevillagessuntimes.com/2016/09/20/uri-attack-effect-russian-federation-calls-off-military/

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/russian-...ses-with-pakistan.450201/page-3#ixzz4KlCEjQb1



Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> That is not a Russian news source.



Better Than Indian or Pakistan source.


----------



## HAIDER

somebozo said:


> there is no Russian source denying any cancellation of exercises with Pakistan either...to Indians were being liar as usual...
> 
> I have run a search on RT and Sputnik and there are least bothered even about the Uri attack.


ISPR is responsible for such announcement. If they say nothing ....it means nothing..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Sankpal said:


> NOt Sure but i Thinks It's american
> 
> http://thevillagessuntimes.com/2016/09/20/uri-attack-effect-russian-federation-calls-off-military/
> 
> India has blamed Pakistan for the ghastly attack on a military base in Jammu and Kashmir's Uri on Sunday that killed 18 soldiers. Indian army military operations head Lieutenant-General Ranbir Singh said there was evidence the attackers were members of an Islamist militant group in Pakistan. Top brass of the Government is convinced that India has to launch a calibrated, multi-layered and strategic response and expose Pakistan in global forums like the United Nations, whose General Assembly is in session, official sources said. Army battalions along the LoC as well as forward IAF airbases on the western front have in any case been put on "full alert" to take care of any contingency, government sources said. Of a total of 110 terrorists killed during various operations this year, 31 were killed while they were attempting to cross the LoC, he added. "The Army is trying to establish the identities of the terrorists of Jaish-e-Muhammed (JeM) who were killed in the attack". Goswami disclosed that the fighters first attacked a frontline base close to the border known as the Line of Control before moving on to the headquarters. Geneva, In wake of the cross-border terror attack from Pakistan on the Uri army base in Jammu and Kashmir that left 18 Indian soldiers dead, India on Monday said that a policy of zero tolerance to terrorism is an worldwide obligation. The incident has drawn a strong reaction from across the Indian social and political spectrum, with many wanting India to retaliate and take action. A swift, surgical strike on terror camps in Azad Kashmir (Azad Kashmir) was among the options that figured in the speculation, but experts also cautioned against consequences and damages that an escalation could pose if it goes out of hand. India accuses Pakistan of training the militants in its territory, then helping them to infiltrate into the Indian side. The JKNPP leader said Pakistan's "notoriety" had now assumed "alarming proportions" as Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif had on the eve of Eid announced "to continue its support to secessionists and other disruptive forces in Kashmir". It also stated that given this state of affairs, Pakistan would be "well-advised to focus its energies on setting its own house in order and acting against the perpetrators of terrorist attacks on its neighbours instead of ritually raking up alleged human rights violations elsewhere". TheVillagesSuntimeshttp://thevillagessuntimes.com/2016/09/20/uri-attack-effect-russian-federation-calls-off-military/
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/russian-...ses-with-pakistan.450201/page-3#ixzz4KlCEjQb1
> 
> 
> 
> Better Than Indian or Pakistan source.


No, it's about as bad as an Indian or Pakistani source, especially when not a single Russian official had been quoted on the matter. This news has yet to come up on RIA Novosti or TASS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## barbarosa

Sankpal said:


> Pakistani News?????????????????????
> 
> Russian News link please..............................................As Pakistani friends was asking from
> 
> Exercise will be held not in disputed area means J&K (included gilgit baltistan)


When you become the prime minister of Gilgit baltistan and Azad JK? Is these area Indian colony? be care in future.


----------



## Sankpal

barbarosa said:


> When you become the prime minister of Gilgit baltistan and Azad JK? Is these area Indian colony? be care in future.



after u became Pm of Indian Kashmir


----------



## Sankpal

peace_keeperag said:


> hope russia takes part in this exercise, it will bust so called myth and delusion of indians of russian emotional bonding.
> russia will sell to anyone who offers them money, these guys doesnt care about India or Indians.



I don't think u feel secure under your nation name and Flag. All already knows that where r u from..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kal Muah

Sankpal said:


> I don't think u feel secure under your nation name and Flag. All already knows that where r u from..................


From the peace loving nation


----------



## barbarosa

Sankpal said:


> after u became Pm of Indian Kashmir


We do not acknowledge the partition of 1947 because half Hindustan is the part of the Muslims and half of the Hindus. The exist partition was fraud with the Muslims of the subcontenent.


----------



## danger007

Mir Shahzain said:


> Indian Behaves Like " Masi Phaphay Kutni"




look at pakisyani members butt hurt response.. just crying ... desperate attempt to boast..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

danger007 said:


> look at pakisyani members butt hurt response.. just crying ... desperate attempt to boast..



Boast what? Spamming of google with false news by Modi digital India?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## !eon

Major Sam said:


> But according to them GB is also part of Maha Bharat.



In their brains or brain like masses, whole Pakistani territory is their. 
That's why they are interested in Pakistani matters even more than Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## X-2.

Spy Master said:


> *According to ARY Russia again confirms that Russia-Pakistan Joint Military Exercise will kick start from 24th of September.*
> 
> View attachment 335957
> View attachment 335958
> View attachment 335959
> 
> 
> _*A big SLAP on Indian Media...Lol Supa Powa...!*_


Lol funny part Is Indians propagate this issue like no exercises at all that Russian fm had to come for statement


----------



## Skyliner

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nope it can't be .
> 
> In GB.


Sir Jets are over ISLB, any idea what for? Or they are gearingup for this exercise!


----------



## Gryphon

*Russia hasn’t called off joint military drills: Khalilullah*

By News Desk / Our Correspondent
Published: September 20, 2016






_PHOTO: FILE_

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan on Monday denied that Russia had cancelled planned joint military drills with the country in the aftermath of Sunday’s attack on an Indian army base in Uri.

Talking to _The Express Tribune_ from Moscow, Pakistan’s Ambassador to Russia Qazi Khalilullah said the joint Pakistan-Russia military exercises will take place as scheduled. The first-ever military drills between the two former Cold War rivals – named ‘Friendship 2016’ – will start from September 24 and continue till October 7.

Earlier on Monday, several Indian news sources claimed that Russia had called off the joint war games with Pakistan following the attack in Uri.

In a first, Pakistan, Russia to hold joint war games

However, the claims were seemingly contradicted by a _Press Trust of India_ report as well which quoted a senior Russian diplomat as saying that New Delhi need not worry about the exercises.

“We were informed by [Russia’s] defence ministry that these exercises will not be carried out in disputed areas, and a place was chosen that has nothing to do with this. Hence there is no reason for India to worry,” Russian foreign ministry’s Second Asian Department, Zamir Kabulov said.

The military drills are set to take place at Pakistan Army’s High Altitude School in Rattu, Gilgit-Baltistan and the SSG training centre in Cherat.

_Published in The Express Tribune, September 20th, 2016.
_
Russia hasn’t called off joint military drills: Khalilullah | The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## T-Rex

peace_keeperag said:


> hope russia takes part in this exercise, it will bust so called myth and delusion of indians of russian emotional bonding.
> russia will sell to anyone who offers them money, these guys doesnt care about India or Indians.


*
This is one down to earth comment from an Indian. It's very rare. It doesn't hurt to admit the reality. I remember many indians claiming that the Russians would never support China on SCS crisis when I refuted their claim by saying that Russia was backing China 100%. Well, a few weeks back after the Russians had made it clear I did not see any indian talking about it.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## koolio

This is a massive slap on Indians, specially their media who was chest thumping yesterday about ruskies cancelling the joint drills, Indians are extremely paranoid.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New Resolve

This is extremely good development, both countries can learn from each others CT experiences. In the longer run
larger scale exercises should be held from a SCO perspective.


----------



## AsianLion

The military drills are set to take place at Pakistan Army’s High Altitude School in Rattu, Gilgit-Baltistan and the SSG training centre in Cherat.

Kick these Indians more, these Indians first get humiliated by Pakistanis and now thier strstegic ally ...closest abuse, & humiliate Indians openly.

Guashhh if I was an Indian, i would rather become a zimbabwean national then be part of a lying India. so disgraceful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

In the cases, when there is no official statement after the earlier, it validates the first statement so there is no cancellation officially means the first statement w.r.t joint exercise is still active and valid. There is always a condition for such type of notifications which says "till further notice". Just a hype created by the rival as a media campaign/warfare based upon their ideology to manipulate things though once again, the same fired back and resulted in an embarrassment as usual. 

No further assurance, exercise to be carried, needed when the first announcement is official and still intact though some asking for further source and official statement after India failed attempt, are manipulators of the things basing upon propaganda. Till now, exercise will be held in due time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## danger007

AsianUnion said:


> The military drills are set to take place at Pakistan Army’s High Altitude School in Rattu, Gilgit-Baltistan and the SSG training centre in Cherat.
> 
> Kick these Indians more, these Indians first get humiliated by Pakistanis and now thier strstegic ally ...closest abuse, & humiliate Indians openly.
> 
> Guashhh if I was an Indian, i would rather become a zimbabwean national then be part of a lying India. so disgraceful.






mutual feeling..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SilentAssassin

A big slap on the face of Modi sarkar & Indian Media.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SrNair

Mrc said:


> OMG.... how dare they... this in face of super power....
> 
> let indian army attack Moscow as well while its bombing Muzaffarabad....
> 
> Russians will learn a lesson in next 24 hours... pakstan will disintegrate in 12....
> 
> jai hind
> 
> and most interesting thing is that only Pakistanis on PDF know there is a threat of war....
> 
> none of Pakistani channels are giving any coverage to indian threats... they are busy covering PTI jalsa and chichawatni election....
> 
> that's how seriously they are been taken



Ok we are not seriously taken.This bogus claim was churned by a US owned Indian news channel CNN .Noone from the authority said anything about it .
Then why should your govt and media gave this much importance to this claim?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Russia is also investing two billion US dollars in port Qasim to upcountry LNG pipeline project. It is actually China which has got Pakistan closer to Russia, just as Pak helped China earlier to get her closer to USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mrc

SrNair said:


> Ok we are not seriously taken.This bogus claim was churned by a US owned Indian news channel CNN .Noone from the authority said anything about it .
> Then why should your govt and media gave this much importance to this claim?



haan?? I m lost


----------



## maximuswarrior

LOL at these pathetic Indians making false desperate claims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

Sankpal said:


> http://thevillagessuntimes.com/2016/09/20/uri-attack-effect-russian-federation-calls-off-military/
> 
> India has blamed Pakistan for the ghastly attack on a military base in Jammu and Kashmir's Uri on Sunday that killed 18 soldiers. Indian army military operations head Lieutenant-General Ranbir Singh said there was evidence the attackers were members of an Islamist militant group in Pakistan. Top brass of the Government is convinced that India has to launch a calibrated, multi-layered and strategic response and expose Pakistan in global forums like the United Nations, whose General Assembly is in session, official sources said. Army battalions along the LoC as well as forward IAF airbases on the western front have in any case been put on "full alert" to take care of any contingency, government sources said. Of a total of 110 terrorists killed during various operations this year, 31 were killed while they were attempting to cross the LoC, he added. "The Army is trying to establish the identities of the terrorists of Jaish-e-Muhammed (JeM) who were killed in the attack". Goswami disclosed that the fighters first attacked a frontline base close to the border known as the Line of Control before moving on to the headquarters. Geneva, In wake of the cross-border terror attack from Pakistan on the Uri army base in Jammu and Kashmir that left 18 Indian soldiers dead, India on Monday said that a policy of zero tolerance to terrorism is an worldwide obligation. The incident has drawn a strong reaction from across the Indian social and political spectrum, with many wanting India to retaliate and take action. A swift, surgical strike on terror camps in Azad Kashmir (Azad Kashmir) was among the options that figured in the speculation, but experts also cautioned against consequences and damages that an escalation could pose if it goes out of hand. India accuses Pakistan of training the militants in its territory, then helping them to infiltrate into the Indian side. The JKNPP leader said Pakistan's "notoriety" had now assumed "alarming proportions" as Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif had on the eve of Eid announced "to continue its support to secessionists and other disruptive forces in Kashmir". It also stated that given this state of affairs, Pakistan would be "well-advised to focus its energies on setting its own house in order and acting against the perpetrators of terrorist attacks on its neighbours instead of ritually raking up alleged human rights violations elsewhere". TheVillagesSuntimes http://thevillagessuntimes.com/2016/09/20/uri-attack-effect-russian-federation-calls-off-military/



village sun times...lmao


----------



## somebozo

Major Sam said:


> But according to them GB is also part of Maha Bharat.



Yes European looking people are somehow linked with kalay kallotay southerners?



maximuswarrior said:


> LOL at these pathetic Indians making false desperate claims.



Indians on this forums after visit this thread! 

Hamra kahe ko mara thappar ray??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Ind4Ever said:


> Why slap to Indian media? Venue has been changed from Azad Kashmir I guess



Venue changed? This was a classic case of India dumping out in open , dancing around their own sh|t and making a news out of it. 

Its a exercise between SSG and Spitnaz. SSG is based in "Cherat", KPK. It was never planned to cover Azad Kashmir region.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talha Baloch

:v A big lolz for indian fake and lier media

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Indians were saying Russia is a trusted ally , baiste karde Russia nae itne hostile situation mein bhe Exercise cancel nahi ke , PDF members is sae yae pata chalta hai agr Su-35 deal huwe jab bhe Russia India ko lift nahi karwayae ga aur deal stop nahi hoge !!!! . India cannot stop any Russia-Pakistan deals .

INDIA EXERCISE NAHI CANCEL KARWA SAKA , SU-35 DEAL KIA CANCEL KARWAYE GA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wiseone2

YousufSSG said:


> Indians were saying Russia is a trusted ally , baiste karde Russia nae itne hostile situation mein bhe Exercise cancel nahi ke , PDF members is sae yae pata chalta hai agr Su-35 deal huwe jab bhe Russia India ko lift nahi karwayae ga aur deal stop nahi hoge !!!! . India cannot stop any Russia-Pakistan deals .
> 
> INDIA EXERCISE NAHI CANCEL KARWA SAKA , SU-35 DEAL KIA CANCEL KARWAYE GA


su-35 deal is a function of what pakistan can pay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## volatile

Oh boy ,Indeed poles have shifted ,Russian needs Indian money but also need Pakistan and deeply interested in security arrangements with Pakistan


----------



## wiseone2

volatile said:


> Oh boy ,Indeed poles have shifted ,Russian needs Indian money but also need Pakistan and deeply interested in security arrangements with Pakistan


russia has no use for india and pakistan except to sell weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## volatile

India weapons yes ,Pak strategic interest


wiseone2 said:


> russia has no use for india and pakistan except to sell weapons


----------



## X-2.

Immature Indian media immature there politicians immature people


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Super Falcon said:


> This is serious slap to modi external affair strategy Indian war jumping like clowns but end result what it matters
> 
> India dont waste any opportunity to isolate Pakistan but they did their best Russia has no impact of indian pressure


the problem is that they managed to sideline their atrocities on protesters though this attack and it seems to convenient and well timed for them when Pakistan was going to highlight the brutality of Indian occupation forces on Kashmiri civilians

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Super Falcon

Irfan Baloch said:


> the problem is that they managed to sideline their atrocities on protesters though this attack and it seems to convenient and well timed for them when Pakistan was going to highlight the brutality of Indian occupation forces on Kashmiri civilians


But at the end india getting slaps from all cylinders


----------



## wiseone2

volatile said:


> India weapons yes ,Pak strategic interest



Please explain ...


----------



## Imad.Khan

wiseone2 said:


> russia has no use for india and pakistan except to sell weapons




Its not just limited to Russia.......... the US, UK, France, China etc etc there are so many countries that are making Billions by selling arms to both the countries. As long as Pak-India keep fighting, these countries will keep filling their pockets, while both of us will be wasting our resources.


----------



## wiseone2

Imad.Khan said:


> Its not just limited to Russia.......... the US, UK, France, China etc etc there are so many countries that are making Billions by selling arms to both the countries. As long as Pak-India keep fighting, these countries will keep filling their pockets, while both of us will be wasting our resources.


America, UK, France and China have other products to sell. Russia manufactured goods are primarily military equipment


----------



## ConcealCarry

Tell that to your government



aman_rai said:


> *Its just a exercise guys... relax...*
> 
> 
> Keep enjoying bro... jab f16 ke layak $$ ho jai tab su 35 ki taraf dekhna


----------



## Imad.Khan

wiseone2 said:


> America, UK, France and China have other products to sell. Russia manufactured goods are primarily military equipment



Agreed but together Pak-India do provide these countries billions in military equipment sales


----------



## aman_rai

ConcealCarry said:


> Tell that to your government


Our govt is doing fine... no need to tell them anthing... they know what to do... dont worry... concentrate on su35 or f16


----------



## volatile

wiseone2 said:


> Please explain ...


1st part India`s money , 2nd Part excess to warm waters


----------



## The Eagle

aman_rai said:


> Our govt is doing fine... no need to tell them anthing... they know what to do... dont worry... concentrate on su35 or f16



By going through that logic, you may have to concentrate on many of things at your end as well but still you can add to the subject if want to or you have a choice to not to bring in any baseless claim to divert the topic in hand. Read, understand and participate with quality rather then flame baiting and making fun that will not give you any good in return.


----------



## aman_rai

Su35 stuff was mentioned by YOSUF SSG first... i just replied to it... it would be better if u give him the same suggestion u gave me... ask him to stay on topic and contribute some "quality"...


----------



## The Eagle

aman_rai said:


> Su35 stuff was mentioned by YOSUF SSG first... i just replied to it... it would be better if u give him the same suggestion u gave me... ask him to stay on topic and contribute some "quality"...



In-case of any off-topic or offensive finding, you can report but replying and engaging the same is like you are supporting the cause. You did not even quote him but replied someone else and added F-16s to it that shows your intention though you may understand. How about take some time, read more and observe the decorum of forum being new here, it is a good practice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aman_rai

The Eagle said:


> In-case of any off-topic or offensive finding, you can report but replying and engaging the same is like you are supporting the cause. You did not even quote him but replied someone else and added F-16s to it that shows your intention though you may understand. How about take some time, read more and observe the decorum of forum being new here, it is a good practice.


Okk... i will report such things in future... i didnt had intention of trolling i just replied him...


----------



## Path-Finder

HERE WE ARE A INDIAN SOURCE CONFIRMING EXERCISES ARE GO!!

*CAUTION INDIAN RANDI RONA INCLUDED*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

This the biggest stab in India's back....real destruction of Indian isolation game against Pakistan.


----------



## grey boy 2

Hate to say that, its must be pretty embarrassing for our Indian friends here, as i recalled an Indian opened up a thread name something like "First Victory" Russian cancelled the exercise with Pakistan a couple of days back?
And now, so much for the so-called "VICTORY" LOL.......


----------

